# The 5.0 Mustang returns!!!



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

The long awaited 2011 Ford Mustang GT and V6 have now been officially unveiled and we've got all the details. The 2011 Mustang V6 was unveiled to the public at the Los Angeles Auto Show in November of 2009. It featured an all new 3.7 liter V6 engine that produced an astounding 305 horsepower thanks to a twin independent variable camshaft timing system.(Ti-VCT) Other additions included two new 6 speed transmissions, dual exhaust, electronic power assist steering, and an optional performance package. Ford was very proud to announced that when mated with the automatic transmission the 2011 V6 Mustang boasts a 30mpg fuel economy rating, a 25 percent increase over the previous model year.

Although the Mustang enthusiasts expected the GT to be unveiled at the LA Auto show as well, Ford decided to hold it back for a grand unveiling at the Detroit North American International Auto Show in January 2010. I think most would agree that it was well worth the wait and the 2011 Mustang GT features the return of the 5.0L engine which produces 412 horsepower and 390 ft/lbs of torque. Just like it's V6 sibling the GT's V8 engine also takes advantage of the Ti-VCT system. It also features two new 6 speed transmissions, electronic power assist steering (EPAS), 7000rpm redline, three new paint colors, and optional 14" Brembo brake package.




























The Boss is back!








Ford Mustang Picture Gallery - Home > Ford Mustang Pictures and Renderings

Shelby GT 500









THANK YOU FORD!!!! :woof::woof::woof:


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

ford=found on road dead aka fixed or repaired daily


----------



## Notnice (Oct 20, 2009)

not a ford fan but its nice to see the 5.0 back in action.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Yeah good to see the five-slow back on the road...


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Bout time they brought it back...the 4.6 didn't compare to the 5.0's I have owned. nice post.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> ford=found on road dead aka fixed or repaired daily


Czar... don't make me neg rep you!!! You too Oz!!! LOL

Stangchick... I wonder if this 5.0 will sound as good as the old ones? Flowmasters please.  My 5.0 was in a 74 Mustang II... it had a 4 barrel edelbrock carb and it had a crane cam with a mild but nice lope. dumped exhaust, no cats Sounded like a beast!!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

i like the older 5.0 better..mustangs period the new ones aren't my cup of tea


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Czar said:


> i like the older 5.0 better..mustangs period the new ones aren't my cup of tea


I'm die hard... I love them all... I only love the 79-83's a "little" though just because they are still mustangs... sorta... hehe


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i just threw up a little in my mouth.
lol jk


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

Nizmo357 said:


> i just threw up a little in my mouth.
> lol jk


Me too... LOL

All the old muscle cars are ruined. The charger, the challenger, the camaro, the mustang....


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> Me too... LOL
> 
> All the old muscle cars are ruined. The charger, the challenger, the camaro, the mustang....


How are they ruined? Besides the charger.... :hammer::hammer: who gained a couple extra doors.

These cars are making an astounding amount of power and still able to meet today's emissions and gas mileage regulations! And most of the old muscle cars hp was rated at the crank and not the rearwheels so they could say the car had 500hp... when really it might have had like... 400... and it got 8 miles to the gallon! lol


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Fords would be better today, but everytime they come out with a good car with a good motor they discontinue it. They should have never went away from the old 5.0, Some others would be The 67 Fastback, 69 Boss 302, and the 03 and 04 cobras(one heck of a car brothers got one).


----------



## Mcleod15 (Jul 17, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> How are they ruined? Besides the charger.... :hammer::hammer: who gained a couple extra doors.
> 
> These cars are making an astounding amount of power and still able to meet today's emissions and gas mileage regulations! And most of the old muscle cars hp was rated at the crank and not the rearwheels so they could say the car had 500hp... when really it might have had like... 400... and it got 8 miles to the gallon! lol


I use to eat fords alive in my EVO, LOL, I did get stomped by my brothers cobra, he wouldn't race me from a dig though cause I would have knocked that head.

Alot of old school cars were under-rated from the factory, they actually made more than what was advertised.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

My Malibu eats Mustangs for breakfast!


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i like it, just not the price tag


----------



## leatherman-cowboy (Feb 10, 2010)

*Mustang*

Hey Shes Got Heart
I sold Ford for 12 year's and have seen my share of changes.Some good,some bad.But I love the 5.0 power plant under the hood of a Mustang.Lot's of people asked why Ford went with the 4.6 etc,and it had to do with emmisions etc.Now with the cams and pc power,they have produced a monster,and I love it.
If it's made in America--im for it.
Thank you,
Henry


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Mcleod15 said:


> I use to eat fords alive in my EVO, LOL, I did get stomped by my brothers cobra, he wouldn't race me from a dig though cause I would have knocked that head.
> 
> Alot of old school cars were under-rated from the factory, they actually made more than what was advertised.


With the old school numbers.. it really depends on what manufacture was putting them out. Some manufactures would put out higher numbers others lower...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

leatherman-cowboy said:


> Hey Shes Got Heart
> I sold Ford for 12 year's and have seen my share of changes.Some good,some bad.But I love the 5.0 power plant under the hood of a Mustang.Lot's of people asked why Ford went with the 4.6 etc,and it had to do with emmisions etc.Now with the cams and pc power,they have produced a monster,and I love it.
> If it's made in America--im for it.
> Thank you,
> Henry


I have been a Ford girl my whole life. When I got my first car I knew I had to have a mustang. My dad bought me an 89 with a 4 cylinder and an auto! lol He wanted me to learn to drive first. A year later I got my 74 Mustang II I had that had a swapped 5.0 cammed and carbed... we modded the crap out of it.. but we were always fixing something so we never got the power we wanted out of it. But man it sounded great. I had to sell it when my daily driver got stolen.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> Czar... don't make me neg rep you!!! You too Oz!!! LOL
> 
> Stangchick... I wonder if this 5.0 will sound as good as the old ones? Flowmasters please.  My 5.0 was in a 74 Mustang II... it had a 4 barrel edelbrock carb and it had a crane cam with a mild but nice lope. dumped exhaust, no cats Sounded like a beast!!


I'm sure it will sound good but not as good as the old ones, now everything is all computerized.nothing like an old carbourated motor. I would like to get an 85 GT to build up.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

~StangChick~ said:


> I'm sure it will sound good but not as good as the old ones, now everything is all computerized.nothing like an old carbourated motor. I would like to get an 85 GT to build up.


Oh yeah! I had the choice to do FI on my 74's 5.0 since it was a swap already... but I chose carb because IMO they sound better and they are cheaper to mod.


----------

